# 4 week puppy photos!!!



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I finally got around to taking individual photos...actually had a friend do it for me. 
Ill do stacked photos when they are 6 weeks, but here are the ones from today....Enjoy!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

They are all adorable! White female #2 is particularly a cutie though .


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Continued....


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> They are all adorable! White female #2 is particularly a cutie though .


White female #2 and Black female#5 are in the running for next big thing here ! 

Im not sure if Im going to keep 1, 2 or any but these two are under serious consideration LOL


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

White female #3 is my favorite and I usually go towards the blacks but she's especially cute.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

black female #5 has a lot of moxie. She is the smallest, but is definately the the spunkiest. she was the first out of the box, first to bark, and she gives tons of kisses. here are two pix that show her personality. she might actually be blue, but im not sure yet. 

In the first one she was just running around, and the second, she was stalking the camera, Jamie is in the background.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

PS I put shavings in the whelping box so that the puppies didnt get so scummy while im at work and can't change the papers as often. so now there are shavings sprinkled on my floor


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Little #5 looks like trouble in that first pic LOL. That is an ornery little smile if I've ever seen one! She's quite a little cutie for sure. 

I keep going back to the photo of white female #2, she's going to be a little heartbreaker.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Little #5 looks like trouble in that first pic LOL. That is an ornery little smile if I've ever seen one! She's quite a little cutie for sure.
> 
> I keep going back to the photo of white female #2, she's going to be a little heartbreaker.


They both look like they got Brian's face out of the mix, Jamie has a little bit short foreface, and female #3 looks just like Jamie when she was little 

I really like the white males too, but I don't need a male here. I cant wait to see how they look at 8 weeks!!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My 4.5 year old is particularly enthralled with white female #3 and Black F #5 I'm afraid he will start naming them if I let him look anymore :lol:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL white boy number 2 is called "Mr. Chunk" because he is fat, and a boy LOL 

I dont really have names for the others, they are just now getting personalities, and just now starting to come when I call "puppy puppy puppy"


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaawe how CUTE !!!!

Black male #1 and white female #3 for me ,please LOL !!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

White female #2 is SO FLIPPIN CUTE! @[email protected]


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

how could you ever send them to forever homes ?? i don't think i could - lol. they are all adorable.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

When can I come get #2? Love her!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh feel free to send me a white male!! So cute. They are all adorable.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with Aidan. Love white boy #1


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's definitely stunning. I'm in love! :in-love:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh it's a good thing you live far far away.... they are gorgeous- an di'm hunting for a puppy *sigh* i love female #2


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Back away from #2, I saw her first .

Willow's little Charly caught my eye too. Just gorgeous.

Jasper better eat a pair of my shoes or something PDQ to remind me why I don't need another puppy right now LOL.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they are so cute!!! I just want to snuggle them all. I love the pics


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My little one keeps making come back to your puppies. "Can I PLEASE look at the number poodles again, Mom?" He loves them. :lol:


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww...I want to just cuddle one of them.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I like White female #2 as well, but they are all so cute!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I will be taking orders LOL 


Live with 12 barking,pooping,food demanding,escaping mom having, pant leg bititng puppies and you will understand how I can let them go to forever homes  

They are super sweet, and learning their collective names (puppy puppy puppy) 


Olie, Aidan, and the rest of you that are close better get here quick, and take over puppy sitting shifts!!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

So cute. I love them all.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Me, too--love them all. They are the cutest little things. Bet it's fun to see their personalities developing.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow how fast they are growing! Looking so very cute... I'm with black female #5! She'll be a gem for someone.


----------

